

MIT startups win big at MassChallenge - user_235711
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/mit-startups-win-masschallenge-1031

======
touristtam
My favorite one are PK Clean [[http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/pk-clean-
solving-worlds-plast...](http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/pk-clean-solving-
worlds-plastic-problem-0620)] and LiquiGlide
[[http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2012/liquiglide-mechanical-
enginee...](http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2012/liquiglide-mechanical-
engineering-0530)]

